# Libby kidded and Cliff is here. Pg 2



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I went outside to check on the animals today, I went straight to the goat barn. Once inside the first thing I seen was a black kid laying on its side motionless and wet. Then I seen another black one trying to stand up, then I seen Lolli Pop as she just gave birth to the third, a brown one at 11:00 am.
The dead black one was a boy, the other black one and the brown one were girls. The black(Molly) was 7 pounds, the brown(Missy) was 6. The brown one even has wattles like her dad, which is what my mom has been hoping for, she also has a white spot on her side, also like her dad. They are too cute! Both girls and their mommy are going great. We think the boy was probably still born, but we're not sure. Lolli Pop's udder was very large but one side was leaking, like usual =\, I'll have to get a picture tomorrow.





































My mom with Missy & Molly


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Lolli Pop kidded!*

Congrats, they're lovely, they look some Mini-Nubians we had here!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Lolli Pop kidded!*

Thanks Amy!

Yeah I don't know if their ears will stay down, I think they will; they are 3/4 Nubian, 1/4 Saanen.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Lolli Pop kidded!*

You're welcome and they look like they will stay down.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Lolli Pop kidded!*

 I love them! So adorable. What is it with the black nubian doelings this year? :scratch: I'm so sorry that the little boy didn't make it though.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lolli Pop kidded!*

Amos...they are adorable!!! Yep....look like Nubi ears to me!

Sorry about the little guy :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Lolli Pop kidded!*

I am sorry you lost one.... 

congrats on the 2 beautiful kids...they are gorgeous ....  :greengrin:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Lolli Pop kidded!*

Congrats! They are lovely 

Sorry you lost the little boy...


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lolli Pop kidded!*

They are really cute!! Congrats!! Sorry about the little guy though...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lolli Pop kidded!*

oh my how adorable! thats awesome


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Lolli Pop kidded!*

Thanks everyone! Yeah I wanted a little wether for a friend for my buck that I'm getting from Blissberry.. but Libby was bred the same day as Lolli Pop and I think she'll have atleast three.. so another boy might come along. Libby is all we're waiting for now, then we're done. It got up to 85 today, she had a hard time staying cool.

I don't know about the black Nubians Crissa, but their dad is black, so that helps :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lolli Pop kidded!*

oh thats exciting --- more babies on the way.

:leap:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Lolli Pop kidded!*

:stars:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Lolli Pop kidded!*

Congrats on the two new girls; sorry for the loss of the fella. Wonderful pics. :stars:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Lolli Pop kidded!*

oh theyre just precious! missy and molly!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lolli Pop kidded!*

What precious little girls! Your mom looks like she is loving having the babies around!

Sorry about your little boy......


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Lolli Pop kidded!*

Wow, you can't even tell they have Saanen in them. I have one more doe to kid- and then i'll be finished with my kidding season. I almost hope she has bucks-as I have enough doe kids already and those kids would be grade kids-half Saanen/half LaMancha.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Lolli Pop kidded!*

Congrats on the beautiful babies!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Libby kidded on Friday with three girls! Lillian(Lilly), Samantha(Sammie), and Jessica(Jessie). 
I recorded the birth of Lilly and Jessie, but my camera went dead on Sammie's birth. I'm still trying to figure out how to get them on the computer so when I figure it out you'll be able to see.

On Saturday my mom and I went to pick our buckling up from Blissberry. We had a hard time finding the place because the roads were a little screwy, but we finally found their place. We LOVED their setup, the first barn was the doe and kid barn, then next barn was the buck barn. They showed us just about all their goats, and Sara and her husband were super nice.

Unfortunatly when we got home we found Jessie in a bucket of water drowned. It was a small bucket and normally wouldn't have been a problem but the handle somehow got flipped up over her and she couldn't get herself out.

I was only able to get one good picture of the Blissberry buckling (we're calling him Cliff so far), and my mom doesn't know how to use my camera, so she had to hold him, but she can't set up very well either :wink: 
But here he is:









I'll try to get the pictures of Libby's kids uploaded soon, and figure the videos out later tonight.

Edited to add:
This is Cliff's dam: http://www.blissberry.com/robin.html
And his sire is Most Wanted, the first one on this page: http://www.blissberry.com/sires.html


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats on 3 girls!
So sorry about the loss of the 1.  
And a very gorgeous buck.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome to have triplet does, so sorry about the accident though :sigh: 

Cliff looks great, nice color too!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

accidents like that are always so heart breaking 

Congrats on the girls and the new boy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats.... on the new little ones.... :leap: 

I am so sorry... for the accidental loss....it is heart breaking ....


----------

